# Clover......



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry mum cant talk right now ive got my mouth full....










Il be over to see you in a minute when ive finished...










Just a bit more.....










Taadaaaa look what i made mum...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry if i sound daft why do rabits do that? i had rabbit when i was little and one of them always used to do that x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

oooohhhhh Frags she's gorgeous.....and look what he did......:001_tt1::001_tt1:...she's a clever little girly well done Clover sweetie xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww clever Clover :001_tt1:   what a beautiful bunny!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> sorry if i sound daft why do rabits do that? i had rabbit when i was little and one of them always used to do that x


he he he she is preggas  she is nest making.

She due next sunday x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol...remember one of mine doing it years ago,,,,she'd been mated....makng a nest as they do...but she fooled me...she wsnt pregnant at all..just wanted the extra food i think that nest making went on for what seemed like ages.....crafty little minx hehehe
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Lol...remember one of mine doing it years ago,,,,she'd been mated....makng a nest as they do...but she fooled me...she wsnt pregnant at all..just wanted the extra food i think that nest making went on for what seemed like ages.....crafty little minx hehehe
> xx


Thats my worry as she missed last month so hoping she has taken this time.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm ssooooo excited this is a really good sign, and the weather will be much better than last month fingers crossed


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Thats my worry as she missed last month so hoping she has taken this time.


I have my fingers crossed for you...Did she nest last month? Whenever bimble missed she'd start builidng a nest within a week, but if it was the real thing the next was built in the last week....not sure f that was just coincidence or not but it seemed to be the way she did it.One of mine wouldnt build her nest till just before and i never saw her doing it.
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you...Did she nest last month? Whenever bimble missed she'd start builidng a nest within a week, but if it was the real thing the next was built in the last week....not sure f that was just coincidence or not but it seemed to be the way she did it.One of mine wouldnt build her nest till just before and i never saw her doing it.
> Clare xx


The day i thought she was due she put some paper in a corner but didnt pluck any fur.
This is different tho as she has built this in her toilet end, she has always used the left hand side for toilet (ALWAYS) and now she is using the right hand side of her hutch to go to toilet and built the nest in the left.

When i put her with Clay she showed signs of being very fertile as she pee'd with excitement when she saw him lol and submitted for mating straight away yet the 1st time she just run away from him.

Im pretty sure she is pregnant this time, she has also got a very large tummy already lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

HOW EXCITING! :001_tt1: Shes so beautiful xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> HOW EXCITING! :001_tt1: Shes so beautiful xxx


She sure is and 1 day this girl will belong to you if the time and the room is right


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

shes beautiful xxxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> She sure is and 1 day this girl will belong to you if the time and the room is right


I'd adore her... think Steve would leave me if i got anymore animals, but you never know, i can but dream!!! x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> The day i thought she was due she put some paper in a corner but didnt pluck any fur.
> This is different tho as she has built this in her toilet end, she has always used the left hand side for toilet (ALWAYS) and now she is using the right hand side of her hutch to go to toilet and built the nest in the left.
> 
> When i put her with Clay she showed signs of being very fertile as she pee'd with excitement when she saw him lol and submitted for mating straight away yet the 1st time she just run away from him.
> ...


It's alltogether different than last month by the sounds of it, and it sounds like she' even moved her toilet area which they dont do for no reason at all, so she can deliver A. in the area which smells more of her and B. perhaps a warmer area of the hutch maybe..
I'd deffinatly be surprised if she wasn't pregnant ...hehe more cutesy baba buns yippiiiii xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> I'd adore her... think Steve would leave me if i got anymore animals, but you never know, i can but dream!!! x


Thats ok we will find a way around it  tell him you found her in your garden or just hide her in with teddy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> It's alltogether different than last month by the sounds of it, and it sounds like she' even moved her toilet area which they dont do for no reason at all, so she can deliver A. in the area which smells more of her and B. perhaps a warmer area of the hutch maybe..
> I'd deffinatly be surprised if she wasn't pregnant ...hehe more cutesy baba buns yippiiiii xx


Well some does like to cover the kits in dirty bedding as apparently it keeps them warmer.

Only 1 week til i find out lol oh what a long week its going to be!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, lovely....and exciting. Reminds me of my old Clover.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's a very pretty bun!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwww so beautiful may i steal one of her stunning babies when she has them lol  i do love frrenchies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> awwwwwww so beautiful may i steal one of her stunning babies when she has them lol  i do love frrenchies


You want me to think about that or answer right now?  pmsl

i cant wait for next weekend!!


----------

